# Bell Fab on order - need advice



## Hockeydudde (Feb 13, 2022)

I have a Bell Fab offset on order, here is what I currently have specs.
1. 24 OD x 48 long cooking chamber - 3/8
2.Fire box cooking grate (no pot warmer, that's okay)
3. Removable Second level grate in cooking chamber
4. Smoke stack collector
5. Double doors

About to ask about:
1. Wood rack underneath
2. T handle for moving
3. Rain cover for the chimney - either a removable lid or something like a chimney cover.
4. I'd prefer a natural or seasoned finish if possible.

What else should I add/ask about?

When it's ready we plan to take the kids to the Gathering Place (aka best playground in America) and then drive the smoker home.

Thanks!


----------



## mike243 (Feb 13, 2022)

Talk to TNJAKE pretty sure this is his smoker brand and can give great info


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 13, 2022)

Tag him 

 TNJAKE
  and he may see this quicker.


----------



## nothingtoofancy (Feb 13, 2022)

I've been on the waitlist since October - I've spent a... not insignificant amount of time reading posts on these and other forums in planning for this. Hoping to speak to Craig sometime this week to finalize the plan and start the build. I don't want to get too crazy with customization - that is, I want his guidance on which customizations will make a better Bell Fab smoker. I've seen people make requests because it's what they've seen on other smokers, but end up making a worse Bell Fab smoker. From the people I've seen post with minimal requests for modifications, I trust Craig's design. Here is the list of options I'm considering and questions I have:

Tuning Plates
Back door on firebox (not sure this is necessary) 
Pot warmer
Temp probe ports (on the smokestack?)
What about a smoke collector? Is it necessary?

Log Rack
Ball valve for grease drain (45º valve?)
Grilling rack in firebox
Folding front shelf (does this weaken the welds?)
4 Wheels instead of two
Rods for smoking sausage
Make sure ash dump and grease drain are flush with bottom of cooking chamber/firebox


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 13, 2022)

I have a 30x48. The t handle is standard I believe. If it isn't you will definitely want that. Mine has 4 wheels and I added tuning plates. 3/8in steel. Weighs in right about 1000lb so don't plan on moving it much lol. Only thing I wish I'd have added was a hinged front shelf instead of a fixed one. Makes for a long reach


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 13, 2022)

I got on the waiting list in December after talking to Jake, then Craig. I’m just going with his design. I trust him. I’m getting the trailer option so I can tow it, also opted for the burners to fry or make soup because….I’m afraid I’ll see a need for them at some point! I feel that way about most options too, for the trailer anyway, if it doesn’t affect how it cooks, I’m going with it.. If I’m dropping that much may as well push it a bit more for options that’ll make life easier. It’ll still be a few grand cheaper than most quality smokers I looked at.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 13, 2022)

But now I have to add the hinged front shelf


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 13, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> But now I have to add the hinged front shelf


No doubt I have to open lids from the side of shelf and I'm 6ft 1


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 13, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> No doubt I have to open lids from the side of shelf and I'm 6ft 1


Very good to know. It was one of the things in his designs that made me scratch my head and trust. I’m 6 foot and by some of the photos on trailers I was thinking I’d need a step ladder!


----------



## Hockeydudde (Feb 14, 2022)

Thanks for the tips. I think I'll add the hinged shelf, good tip.

N
 nothingtoofancy
, you've been waiting since October?! When I spoke with Craig, he said 6 weeks out, back at the end of January. Should I be expecting a longer wait?


----------



## nothingtoofancy (Feb 15, 2022)

Hockeydudde
, I can't speak to what his current lead time is, but when he and I spoke in mid-October, he said 10 weeks, which would have put us at the end of December. Factor in the holidays and perhaps a couple of other hiccups, and here we are. I know he's busy, so I'm just gonna wait my turn and do my best to not to let my anticipation turn into impatience.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

When I got mine 2 years ago there was virtually no wait. Picked it up 9 days after I placed my order. His business has grown tremendously since then. Be patient. You won't be disappointed. Other builders wait times are months to years!


----------



## Hockeydudde (Feb 15, 2022)

Thanks 

 TNJAKE
  and 
N
 nothingtoofancy
 .
I'm happy to wait, I have the okjoe to hold me over. My concern is that we plan to pick it up (11 hour drive) and my wife is pregnant. If it gets too a certain point, she isn't allowed to sit for that long. But I'm not going to stress about it for now. Things will work out.
Thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

Hockeydudde said:


> Thanks
> 
> TNJAKE
> and
> ...


Congrats on the baby! Thats about the same distance I drove to get mine. Saved me 900 bucks minus what I spent on gas, food, hotel, beer. But more importantly the freight shipping can take weeks. We use to have a member here that had one delivered to Oregon and it took like 3 months and he ended up with a damaged unit


----------



## Creosote (Feb 27, 2022)

I spoke with Craig yesterday and when I placed my order in early December, he was about 60 days out. He has been extremely busy, and it appears his orders have come in hot and heavy. He is finishing up a custom trailer (about 7 to 10 days left on it) and was going to get to some backyard smokers after the trailer (mine included). I know it's tough to wait it out and the anticipation can be downright antagonizing, but it will definitely be worth the wait and our weather in East Texas has not been the best for smoking unless you want to sit out in the rain, wind and sleet with a cold beer and wearing heavy artic gear.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Feb 27, 2022)

Thanks for the update.
He asked me to call him, so I should probably do that.


----------



## Bundaloinus Rex (Mar 13, 2022)

Hockeydudde said:


> Thanks for the update.
> He asked me to call him, so I should probably do that.





Hockeydudde said:


> Thanks for the update.
> He asked me to call him, so I should probably do that.


I ordered mine (30”x48” reverse-flow) late September picked it up February 16. Freight to New York $450, September quote was $320.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 13, 2022)

Freight is insane right now. Truck load quotes are up almost 200% over last year and LTL (less that truckload) shipments are not guaranteed to pick up or deliver on time. Between fuel prices, driver shortages and lack of workers in the warehouse it’s getting to the point things are barely moving.


----------



## Bundaloinus Rex (Mar 13, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Freight is insane right now. Truck load quotes are up almost 200% over last year and LTL (less that truckload) shipments are not guaranteed to pick up or deliver on time. Between fuel prices, driver shortages and lack of workers in the warehouse it’s getting to the point things are barely moving.


950 lb. only took 5 days so I’m not complaining.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 13, 2022)

Bundaloinus Rex said:


> 950 lb. only took 5 days so I’m not complaining.


Thats really good these days. Congrats on the new rig!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 13, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Freight is insane right now. Truck load quotes are up almost 200% over last year and LTL (less that truckload) shipments are not guaranteed to pick up or deliver on time. Between fuel prices, driver shortages and lack of workers in the warehouse it’s getting to the point things are barely moving.


100% right. It’s a struggle for us to get shipments out on an ongoing basis. Many that are shipped are late deliveries too. Relative to a chimney rain hood my Lang has a metal “hood”. I keep a bucket over it though when not in use. I’m going to have someone craft me a heavy vinyl sleeve this spring.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Aug 27, 2022)

Update! My smoker is on a truck.
Skilled be able to pick it up from the terminal later this week!

Has anyone had experience picking up from the freight terminal? Will they load the pallet on my trailer?
If not I plan to take it off the pallet and wench it up the trailer ramp.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 27, 2022)

Hockeydudde said:


> Will they load the pallet on my trailer?



I would assume they will... I would call ahead and ask...  that way you can go prepared for the task ...


----------



## Hockeydudde (Aug 27, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I would assume they will... I would call ahead and ask...  that way you can go prepared for the task ...


Will call in Monday. To excited to wait though, decided to ask here


----------



## Bundaloinus Rex (Aug 27, 2022)

I picked up in February at A. Duie Pyle Terminal 10 minutes from me. They unloaded at trailer dock and then forklifted onto my trailer.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Sep 1, 2022)

Going to be an exciting day tomorrow!
Fork lift got it on the trailer...I don't have a forklift to get it off.
Probably going to tie it to a tree and drive out from under it.


----------



## tbern (Sep 2, 2022)

good luck and hopefully you can get it test fired up and ready to roll quickly!!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 2, 2022)

Craig has been very good with me after the sale. If you have any questions on running the pit, etc., he is very good about offering assistance.


----------



## jdixon (Sep 11, 2022)

Hockeydudde said:


> I have a Bell Fab offset on order, here is what I currently have specs.
> 1. 24 OD x 48 long cooking chamber - 3/8
> 2.Fire box cooking grate (no pot warmer, that's okay)
> 3. Removable Second level grate in cooking chamber
> ...


After years of using charcoal smokers, I finally pulled the trigger and decided to go with a good backyard offset smoker. After thorough research, I was just about to buy a 20" Horizon when I stumbled across a YouTube video that mentioned a pit builder based out of Tulsa, OK. I live in Oklahoma so being able to pick up my pit from the manufacturer saves me hundreds of dollars on shipping costs. I immediately found the website and spoke with the owner, Craig Bell, who is super nice. I told him what I wanted and he put me on the waiting list (8-10 weeks). I'm getting a 24" x 48" with a 24" firebox, all 3/8" thick fully welded steel for $1200. That's a steal compared to any competitor (that only uses 1/4" steel mind you) whose rigs cost 3 to 4 times more for a comparable size. The pics I uploaded are just stock photos. I'm having mine built with a single cook chamber door with counterweight and wood rack below. Does anyone else here own a Bell Fab that can give some input? 8 weeks can't come soon enough and I'll update you guys with pics of the finished product.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 11, 2022)

jdixon said:


> After years of using charcoal smokers, I finally pulled the trigger and decided to go with a good backyard offset smoker. After thorough research, I was just about to buy a 20" Horizon when I stumbled across a YouTube video that mentioned a pit builder based out of Tulsa, OK. I live in Oklahoma so being able to pick up my pit from the manufacturer saves me hundreds of dollars on shipping costs. I immediately found the website and spoke with the owner, Craig Bell, who is super nice. I told him what I wanted and he put me on the waiting list (8-10 weeks). I'm getting a 24" x 48" with a 24" firebox, all 3/8" thick fully welded steel for $1200. That's a steal compared to any competitor (that only uses 1/4" steel mind you) whose rigs cost 3 to 4 times more for a comparable size. The pics I uploaded are just stock photos. I'm having mine built with a single cook chamber door with counterweight and wood rack below. Does anyone else here own a Bell Fab that can give some input? 8 weeks can't come soon enough and I'll update you guys with pics of the finished product.


Same size as mine.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Sep 12, 2022)

My main input would be don't hold your breath. Craig told me 4 to 6 weeks in February. It was finished in August.
Maybe he has really caught up, but like I said, don't hold your breath.
So far I'm very happy.


----------



## jdixon (Sep 12, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> Same size as mine.


that's really good then


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 12, 2022)

jdixon said:


> that's really good then


Really busy lately but there are other Bell Fab threads I have commented on with tips etc. I will try to write up something here when I have more trine.


----------

